# Electrical problem with Mahindra 5010



## jp1965 (Dec 7, 2015)

Good afternoon,

I'm new to the forum. I have a 2011 Mahindra 5010. About 2 weeks ago, noticed that the instrument panel was not working. Nothing electrical works, other than the hazard lights. The tractor still turns on and functions properly, other than no a/c or radio nor any of the gauges. I have checked all the fuses, battery connections, and everything looks fine. Looking for some assistance.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello jp1965,

Welcome to the forum.

Do you have a multimeter or a circuit checker light? I would start with the key switch. First locate the battery input terminal for 12V supply to the switch. Then turn the key to the first position and see if you have 12V to any of the other terminals on the key switch. If you find a terminal with 12V on it, follow it onward to the instrument panel, looking for an interruption in the circuit. If you can't find power with the switch in the "accessory" or "on" position, replace the key switch. 

You may also have a bad ground at the instrument panel? Common problem. 

Is your tractor a gasser or diesel??


----------



## jp1965 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello Harry16,

Thanks for your reply. I will definitely try that. Since I'm a weekend farmer/rancher, I will have to check it out next time I go out to the farm. My tractor is a diesel. I will let you know if that did the trick.

Thank you.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi! I'm having the exact same problem with the exact same make and model Mahindra. The tachometer jumps slightly when we start it but the fuel and oil temp gauges do nothing. Additionally, the radio seems to intermittently work and the A/C is also affected. Oddly, when the AC cuts off...I can get it powered again by pushing in the clutch. 

We checked and cleaned the battery terminals, then tested them with a multimeter. They're good. Tested the ground at the battery and behind the steering wheel. Also good. Checked with a multimeter at the starter as suggested in this post. All good. 

All connections have been checked. No frayed or chewed wiring. 

Any further suggestions?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm guessing there might be a relay to handle all that power.


----------

